# Join Now piranha fury fantasy football



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

All right I got a private league set up, for anyone that wants to play.

This is a pick em league, each week all you have to do is pick who you think will win each game.
You bet confident confidence points on each game. One game is worth 16 points, one game 15 points and so on down to 1 point.

Very easy.

The game is 100% free to play also.....









All you need is a yahoo id

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/pickem

On the link all you have to do is

1)click create or join group

2) click join existing group

3)click join a private group

4)type in group id #, also type in password

post in here or pm me, and I will get you the group id# and password


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

Count me in!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I'll try it


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

updated list of folks in...50 spots available

1-mashunter18
2-b-ack51
3-traumatic
4-golfer931
5-crazyklown89
6-henry 79
7-eL ChiNo LoCo
8-cadeucsb
9-Grosse Gurke
10-Mr Harley
11-doctorvtec
12-mrbmum33
13-Jewelz
14-BigChuckP
15-PIRANHA KING
16-lightning 2004
17-mr freez








18-94NDTA
19-GoJamieGo
20-Azeral
21-speedy
22-mori0174
23-chomp chomp
24-sccavee
25-husky_jim 
26-DannyBoy17
27-Jebus
28-6Fish_Pimp6
29-Xenon








30-RAYMAN45
31-pinky_12_10
32-mantis
33-cjdrew2
34-sublime1184
35-kingpin
36-wffsoccer
37-hrdbyte
38-~Silly~Spy

everyone on the list so far has been pmed the group id# and password..


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Me.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Me.
> [snapback]1153051[/snapback]​


You are in...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

me,
[email protected]


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Im in.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Got you last 2 guys the information sent to pm.....









We are up to 7 as I type this....









Where is jewelez at??, i know he will want in


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You should never have invited me Matt...prepare to get your ass handed to you!

Count me in.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 05:40 PM
> You should never have invited me Matt...prepare to get your ass handed to you!
> 
> Count me in.


Sounds like we got a pro signed up.........

Bring it on.....:laugh:
























wow doing real good we have 10 so far, we can have up to 50...


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> All right I got a private league set up, for anyone that wants to play.
> 
> This is a pick em league, each week all you have to do is pick who you think will win each game.
> You bet confident confidence points on each game. One game is worth 16 points, one game 15 points and so on down to 1 point.
> ...


Im in... Hit me up...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes !!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'll try to sign up tonight after work.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

yo hook me up.
wes


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Everyone who asked is up to date and been sent the info, 15 people so far......


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

guess ill try it out









RAIDERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Count me in









GO SKINS!!!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Everyones been sent the info, up to 19 people....

Some of you all need to get over and get registered only 9 or 10 have gone over so far.

If anyone has any problems getting signed up, let me know....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Signed up... I'm "Off in the Shower"


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Just PM'd you...I like to get in on this


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm in...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

OK, I've registered (Naptown Hustlers), now what ? I've never done fantasy before, how exactly does this work ?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Matt,

Sign me up.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> OK, I've registered (Naptown Hustlers), now what ? I've never done fantasy before, how exactly does this work ?
> [snapback]1154981[/snapback]​


O.k updated the list sent 24 people the info so far.....









Its pretty easy Jewelz, all you have to each week before the games start is go to your team, and select who you think will win each game for the week.

There is no spread involved or anything like that, just pick who you think will win.

Typically there is 16 games each week, sometimes 15 because of bye weeks,

anyrate after you pick your winners you bet your points on each game, each week you have a game you can bet 16 points on, one game you can bet 15 points on, one game 14 points and so on down to one game you can only bet 1 point on.

This is the trick, guessing what game you want to bet the most points on, like last years season you may have had dolphins verse patriots, you probually would of put 16 on the pats, but a much closer game last year like colts steelers, you may only want to bet 1 point on the steelers........

the trick is guessing the upsets and those middle points the 7,8, and 9 pointers....

When the teams you pick win , you score how ever many confidence points you bet on them, when the teams you pick lose, you earn no points.......

the deadline is 5 minutes before each game to have your picks in, ill warn you if you never did yahoo fantasy before, about 15 minutes before the games start the yahoo server can draaaaag, bettter to get in atleast an hour, Iv been burnt before waiting to last minute and couldnt get onto the sight

hopefully I explained that good..









Still got 26 spots left, if anyone else wants in...........


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Cool man, thanks !! Sounds pretty easy


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

team Chomp Chomp ready for action


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I am ready to play......


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

uodated the list, we got 25 people so far, we can do 25 more, the more the better..









If anyone is not sure about playing, its real easy and you dont have to be a super football fan to play, you got a 50% chance of getting all the games right just by guessing..









If anyone has any questions let me know or post them up...


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

Hook me up









[email protected]

--Dan


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

I try something new sign me up

[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

This should be pinned instead of the other one!

Whats everyone Yahoo addy? Mines redoscar17.

--Dan


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

wtf, I'll try it..
e-mail, [email protected]
my yahoo Id is dman4_2006...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Info sent to you guys through pm...........up to 28 people in...









22 spots left...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

im in

[email protected]


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Allright we got the boss signed up


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

im in

pm me please


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

bump to fill the last spots.....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Come on peeps, just a few more. Takes like 5-10 minutes a week to decide on the games.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Update 31 people signed up here, and 24 have made it to yahoo to sign up.....

Still got some spots if anyone is thinking about it, probually take 5 minutes to pick teams each week


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> This should be pinned instead of the other one!
> 
> Whats everyone Yahoo addy? Mines redoscar17.
> 
> ...


You should go to hell and get pinned to a wall. My thread rules.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > This should be pinned instead of the other one!
> ...


Yeah we shouldnt pin this, once the season starts this thread will get buried in the pages, no really footbal talk, just trying to get everyone all signed up....









Im sure someone will post update threads for the fantasy game during the season


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Anyone else want in??????

I notice some havnt made it over to sign in yet, better get signed up if you have the password..


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> Anyone else want in??????
> 
> I notice some havnt made it over to sign in yet, better get signed up if you have the password..:nod:
> 
> ...


bump.. still have room


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Anyone else want in??????

I noticed a few that signed up still havnt made it to yahoo to officially sign up yet, better get on it


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Im in


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

im in, send me the id # and password


----------



## sublime1184 (Aug 22, 2005)

Sign me up...
[email protected]


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Got you last 3 guys info sent.....still got some spots left. Regular season starts next thursday, better hurry.....


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Getting down to the wire, still have some spots left......official picks start next thursday, first game is thrusday night..........

Post or hit me up pm if anyone else would like to sign up and play....


----------



## Kingpin (Jul 27, 2003)

:nod: sign me up please







[email protected] with a zero


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2005)

Bump, I need more people to beat.

--Dan


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Last call...............last chance for anyone to get in, and everybody who has the password and group id better get yourself over there, I know a few havnt yet.....

First game is thursday night....


----------



## wffsoccer (Sep 3, 2005)

hook me up with a PM


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

cjdrew2 said:


> im in, send me the id # and password
> [snapback]1172115[/snapback]​


DIDO


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> hrdbyte , wffsoccer, kingpin


all sent the info, wow 37 people, this should be good

13 spots left...

figure we might fill them this week, with college ball kicking in last weekend


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

i want in


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

~Silly~Spy said:


> i want in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


info sent via pm...

Last official bump for the game....


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I filled mine out, this should be fun.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I joined like 3 weeks ago but I havent been on here in a while.... When do we get to pick the games?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

GoJamieGo said:


> I joined like 3 weeks ago but I havent been on here in a while.... When do we get to pick the games?
> [snapback]1183009[/snapback]​


you can pick anytime, deadline is 5 minutes before each game starts, I suggest not waiting that long though, get them in atleast an hour before the games, the yahoo server drags right before everyone getting on and making last minute changes


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Looks like I'm in the middle of the pack.









Someone pin this for the season.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I was second on monday afternoon. Hopefully still in the same area after the monday night game.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

any room left? or to late?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

7th! Woot!

Cmon guys, Ive only been watching NFL for a year, this is my second.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> any room left? or to late?
> [snapback]1192497[/snapback]​


pm sent........


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

I forgot to pick...


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Well I am third so far. Not the best of weeks.

Just a stupid question that I am sure was somewhere in here, are we using the spread?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

sccavee said:


> Well I am third so far. Not the best of weeks.
> 
> Just a stupid question that I am sure was somewhere in here,*are we using the spread?*
> [snapback]1193126[/snapback]​


No spread Troy, staight up win or lose......









Looks like you had a nice week, week 1 is always the hardest


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

DAMNIT! I missed the deadline didn't I?







...or is there still a possibility of me still joining?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> DAMNIT! I missed the deadline didn't I?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably still room for 1 more, (not sure) mashunter runs it. Hurry up, you might get to at least put a pick in for the games tonight.

Sent PM.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> ProdigalMarine said:
> 
> 
> > DAMNIT! I missed the deadline didn't I?
> ...


Sweetness!
Its 1am out here and Im making my picks for the NYG/Saints game as well as the Dal/Wash game.....

Giants over Saints by 3
Cowboys over Skins by 3 (27-24)

Once again, thanks mashunter...i owe you


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> b_ack51 said:
> 
> 
> > ProdigalMarine said:
> ...


Cool man, just remember there is no spread, it is staright up pick the winner, also dont forget to bet confidence points on each game.....

I would bet 16 and 15 on tonights games, since you missed all of yesterdays.

A few others missed the first 2 weeks, and forgot to do points also....

Good luck..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


Yeah lets pin it, and unpin 94ndta's LOL


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

sh*t I missed this week's and last week's....is there still a chance of me getting a good place or should I just quit?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> sh*t I missed this week's and last week's....is there still a chance of me getting a good place or should I just quit?
> [snapback]1199480[/snapback]​


Are you even interested in Pro Football? Have you ACTUALLY sat down and watched a full game without changing the channel to watch MTV's punk'd?

Anyways, I gained only 10pts for the Giants win over the Saints and gained nothing for the horrible game with the Skins over the 'Boys







...so do I at least win some milk and cookies?


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I moved up to 4th


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> sh*t I missed this week's and last week's....is there still a chance of me getting a good place or should I just quit?
> [snapback]1199480[/snapback]​


Dont be a quiter....








I would just start doing my picks from here on out, there are a few that just joined, and a few that havnt made any picks yet, and missed week one and two.......


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

I"ll try, I haven't even had time to watch the football games. I watched alot of the preseason but the actual season I haven't watched any, frickin punk'd i always one so I just keep it there


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I can't believe I am in 3rd place with all the games that I missed... I am definitely making a move for the top next week









I know why, too many Packer and Viking fans picking their teams to win each week


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> I can't believe I am in 3rd place with all the games that I missed... I am definitely making a move for the top next week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont forget Bills fans









This week is goin to be tough!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

If there is a way to do it, all those users who signed up but never made any pics should be deleted from the league


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> If there is a way to do it, all those users who signed up but never made any pics should be deleted from the league


I agree, I love comparing my picks with other teams after but its impossible with all those members with blanks taking up space.


----------

